# First "milestone"



## Amygdala

I just realised I'm exactly 6+2 today, the time at which my last mc started. For some reason that makes me nervous, even though I know it's a different pregnancy and the date means nothing really. I've also had two mmc, where baby stopped growing at 8+3 and 9+3 respectively. So I'm far from feeling "safe". 
How do you all feel about those "milestones"? I thought they'd reassure me but somehow it's making me more nervous.


----------



## EverythingXd

Sending you a hug :hugs: Hopegully you will start feeling less anxious when this milestone is a few days behind you. 

My baby died at 8+5 but because it was a MMC I didn't find out until the 12 week scan, which is a big milestone anyway so I don't think I'll settle until that point.


----------



## Amygdala

Are you going for a private scan? I haven't booked mine yet but definitely want one so we can know if everything is ok sooner. After two mmcs, you'd think the NHS might do an earlier scan but they won't unfortunately.


----------



## EverythingXd

I've got a NHS scan on Monday. Mine is because I had a previous ectopic so they check its in the right place.


----------



## floridamomma

Milestones are hard because you think about the pain you have experienced and it doesn't always help. Sometimes it can make you Eden more nervous as it seems you're in unfamiliar waters


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs xx.
I felt a little better each one I passed.
But didn't feel much better till after 12 week scan.
Finally believing in getting a bub now
Hugs xxx
Wishing u healthy ten months xxx


----------



## lilesMom

We get an early reassurance scan at 8 weeks in Ireland if prev mcs
It's unfair ye don't.
Id recommend paying for private one if u can afford it
Hugs xx 
It doesn't take away all fear 
But helps loads


----------



## Amygdala

Turns out the EPU have agreed to scan me on Monday after all. Excited but scared.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm the furthest I have ever gotten in any of my six (including this one) pregnancies and getting past the milestones of losses was incredibly difficult for different reasons. I think generally after a loss, or multiple losses, it is hard to ever feel secure in knowing that you will have a baby once your nine months are up. Because I had an ectopic, I am always entitled to a scan at 6 weeks to check baby is in the right place which actually sees me past the dates of pregnancies 1, 4 and 5. This time around I had three scans (6w, 7.5w,10w) which gave me a huge amount of reassurance that this was going in the right direction. The scariest scan was meant to be about 9w5d which was the exact time that we found out about our mmc. Even our midwife was terrified at the scan but everything worked out fine.

Now I am 18w 4d and getting close to my 20 week scan and I can still feel that worry and anxiety. I don't think it will ever go away. Also, by strange coincidence, DH and I have decided to go on holiday a couple of days after our 20 week scan. With our MMC we also went on holiday the day of the scan. I know that it is hugely unlikely that the same will happen to us again (scan, finding out about a loss, going on holiday) but there's still a little niggly feeling in the back of my head.


----------



## lilesMom

That's great ur getting ur scan xx
Best of luck for great news
Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you, I will. 45 minutes until I need to leave. Argh. 

LynAnne, I get what you're saying about "coincidences". When I think about it, I really do not believe in fate, in jinxing things or in any unexplainable supernatural connections. But still, on an emotional level, there were things preceding my miscarriages that now scare me. But things are going well for you! And even if you can't shake the fear completely, you'll get through it and your little one will be happily in your arms before you know it!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope alls well xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hope everything is perfect at your scan x


----------



## Amygdala

Scan was good, thank you! Baby is where it's supposed to be, with a visible heartbeat, and measuring 6+4. I'm hoping that's an OK deviation from my actual date, of which I'm sure, but it's still making me a little nervous. I know things are ok "for now" but I feel no reassurance.


----------



## lilesMom

Great news.
Anything within 5 days deviation could just be from measure error.
I know u would prefer it bang on dates.
But could just be slightly later ov or implant or measuring.
Xxx
Glad things r good for now 
That's all a scan can tell us really xxx


----------



## MissGossip

Fab news! Must be a relief to see a heartbeat, I agree with the milestones, in my head I just want to get to 7 weeks without bleeding as last time I made it to 6 + 6 and I know in my head it could happen after but I have an early scan at 7 weeks and would love nothing more than to see a baby! Only 2 weeks to go! Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Amygdala

Another scan tomorrow. My symptoms have seriously eased over the past week or so, so I'm terrified.


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u hon xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you! It's also our second milestone today. Our first stopped growing at 8+3. I was sure that it'd be bad news yesterday. Now I'm daring to hope that it's ok but still terrified. Had nightmares all night, first of tigers, then heights, then that I'd missed the appointment and finally DH dream cheated on me! What a night! 4.5 hours to go.


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck Amy. I'm also worried that my symptoms have eased up, and my stomach seems to have shrunk. I am hoping to get another scan on Monday. Baby died at 8+5 in my last MMC so around this gestation stage. 

Please let us know how you get on, I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, I'm sorry you're in the same boat! I've read around a bit and found loads of people whose symptoms eased at 7 or 8 weeks and who went on to have healthy babies. But as you can imagine, it's difficult to be hopeful. Best of luck for your scan! Have you got a busy weekend to make the time go quicker?


----------



## lilesMom

Amygdala said:


> Thank you! It's also our second milestone today. Our first stopped growing at 8+3. I was sure that it'd be bad news yesterday. Now I'm daring to hope that it's ok but still terrified. Had nightmares all night, first of tigers, then heights, then that I'd missed the appointment and finally DH dream cheated on me! What a night! 4.5 hours to go.

Hope alls great for u xxx
I know the fear and the worry 
Hugs xx
Looking forward to your update xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Amygdala said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you're in the same boat! I've read around a bit and found loads of people whose symptoms eased at 7 or 8 weeks and who went on to have healthy babies. But as you can imagine, it's difficult to be hopeful. Best of luck for your scan! Have you got a busy weekend to make the time go quicker?

Nope! Meeting up with some friends tomorrow to entertain our kiddies together because our hubbies are going out to celebrate a mutual friend's birthday. No plans at all for Sunday.

I hope you've had good news at your scan hun x


----------



## Amygdala

So sorry, I should have updated! All looking good for now.  Baby had a strong heartbeat and was measuring exactly on dates (even though I think the radiographer was a little generous with her measuring maybe). Next scan is a week today.


----------



## EverythingXd

Amy that's great news, so relieved for you!! x


----------



## lilesMom

Fab news xx
Congrats xx


----------

